# dy 13 d/r on buserelin AF late-advice?



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls,
I'm on day 13 d/r on buserelin injections and day 34 of my cycle and my AF is late. I've had period pain for 4-5 days and the sore boobs have come and gone( as if AF had started) and my clinic said I will probably have to d/r for at least another week before stimms( was due to start next thurs) and maybe double the dose.
Anyone else had AF delyed by d/r? what happened? Anything you tried to bring it on? I'm anxious it means that I'm not responding properly but have had hot flushes and mood swings and headaches....
 to you all,
moonchild


----------



## egg (Dec 28, 2005)

hi moonchild
my af arrived on day 14 of d/r, sounds like you have all the right symptoms, it will be here soon, its just frustrating.  I can't think of anything that will make it start, wish i could give you more helpful advice, just wait wait wait.....
egg


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

hey thanks egg,
feeling very hormonal tonight- whole worlds coming to an end because of a minor setback- good to know it appears normal to be late- thanks for getting back to me.  mjust the thought of having to d/r for longer and be even more emotional.....  
Are you going through tx?
moonchild


----------



## egg (Dec 28, 2005)

hi moonchild, any sign of af today?
no am not having tx at the moment as recently had a failed cycle, waiting for a follow up appt but my clinic have an 8 week wait for f/u appts.
I hope your af arrives soon so you can move onto the next stage,
good luck
egg


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Hey Moonchild. I hope you are feeling a bit better today. Any sign of AF?


Helen


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya

I felt I was coming on for about a week and spotted constantly but no period       I came on properly D16 of buserelin and was 10 days late than normal, was very emotional up to this and had acupuncture the night before it came so dont know whether it was a coincidence or not but I decided to have weekly sessions with the ICSI with a acupuncture fertility nurse and she works with the drugs.

I hear its very common on buserelin but I was particulary worried aswell, so I totally understand  

When I phoned my clinic with concerns, they said ideally they like a bleed but try not to worry to much..easier said than doen when you think its gonna set you back!

Sounds as tho its on its way honey      

lots of love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

hi cheesy, mrs gg and egg,
good news, AF arrived today and in full flow with stonking headache.Am on day 14 buserelin and day 35 of cycle for anyone else who might like the info if they're late. Was really losing the plot yesterday- very hard to keep perspective on things when you're PMT x10 and late by several days. Thanks for your words of support though- can't really phone friends and go on about my AF being late too much- they prob don't need the gory detail and i have become obsessive.  

egg, 8 wks for a follow up is rubbish. Sorry you had a failed cycle. How are you feeling about things now?Are you going to go for it again?Good luck,

thanks my lovley FF,
moonchild xx


----------

